# for sale: computer stuff



## just a noob

for sale is my asus maximus 2, and asus 9800gt matrix. i would like $180 shipped in the U.S. for the maximus, and $85 shipped in the U.S. for the 9800gt, the maximus was never used by me, only another member of the forum, and the 9800gt has never seen any use. pictures will be up shortly
edit: the 9800gt is *sold*, the maximus 2 is available for *$185* plus shipping


----------



## just a noob

graphics card





 motherboard
i would prefer paypal, and if somebody overseas wants to buy either of these, you'll have to pay shipping
here is my heat: http://www.heatware.com/eval.php?id=65941&expandAll=1


----------



## ScOuT

How much would the motherboard cost to send to Germany? I need a new one I have a Paypal account...give me a decent price and I will probably take it


----------



## just a noob

ScOuT said:


> How much would the motherboard cost to send to Germany? I need a new one I have a Paypal account...give me a decent price and I will probably take it



well, i looked at usps, and the postage rate for priority(6-10 days) is around $40, i'll say $200 shipped, let me know back if you want it


----------



## mep916

That's a gorgeous board noob. GL with the sale. Scout, 40 USD is about right for international priority shipping.


----------



## Ramodkk

The pricetag on the 9800GT is damn sexy


----------



## mep916

ramodkk said:


> The pricetag on the 9800GT is damn sexy



It is nice. I almost bought it off him awhile back.


----------



## Buzz1927

How much with shipping to Australia for the 9800?


----------



## mep916

Buzz1927 said:


> How much with shipping to Australia for the 9800?



Around 30 USD for shipping. Based on a weight of three pounds.


----------



## Buzz1927

mep916 said:


> Around 30 USD for shipping. Based on a weight of three pounds.


Might not make it worthwhile, I'll check it out..


----------



## ScOuT

I have to talk to the household commander today...I'll have an answer by tonight


----------



## just a noob

*don't wanna be a post whore*

well, the 9800gt is pending to buzz, and the maximus might also be pending to scout  looks like my stuff is popular lol
edit: just so i don't feel bad scout, when i bought the board from whitefire, it didn't come with the sound card that a new one does, just felt i should warn you 

also curious if anybody would want to buy my xbox 360, its also a special edition like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 would include five games: halo 3, c&c3, bioshock, assassins creed, and frontlines fuel of war
my mom also got a copy of guitar hero 3(for playstation 3, with no guitar) still sealed, somebody can make an offer for on the game, and also what somebody would want to pay for the xbox
edit2: its not guitar hero 3, its guitar hero aerosmith, just incase somebody is actually interested


----------



## ScOuT

Will the motherboard come with all the stuff (CD, Book, Cables...ect)?


----------



## just a noob

its missing 2 sata cables, and it didn't come with a cd, along with the missing soundcard, everything else is there, as far as i know


----------



## just a noob

price drop on the mobo to $175 shipped, make me an offer on guitar hero aerosmith for ps3


----------



## just a noob

somebody buy my crap already


----------



## bomberboysk

Crap, replied to wrong thread


----------



## just a noob

bump...


----------



## just a noob

bump...$170 shipped on the board now


----------



## just a noob

160 plus shipping


----------



## just a noob

$155 plus shipping now, i would like this gone


----------



## just a noob

$150 plus shipping


----------



## bigd54

The mans going out on a limb here.  Dropped it 50 bucks.  As he said someone buy his crap.


----------



## JTM

If I had the PSU I would jump on that 9800gt. Sick price!


----------



## Aastii

Do you still have the 9800GT, and if so what price is it at now?

==EDIT==

Scratch that, never mind, with shipping it will be more expensive than the one that i am after and the one i am after also has 1GB of memory, so i'll pass. If i had the money i would snatch it up even without the 1 gig of memory, but unfortunately i don't after looking into it.

bump though


----------



## just a noob

the gpu is already sold :S should be on the way to buzz's house by now


----------



## jedijeff123

i'm not interested in a mobo, i just bought a new one. but i was seriously thinking about the gpu


----------



## just a noob

bump, need the motherboard sold, so i can buy a pair of watercooled psu's


----------



## just a noob

bumpzor


----------



## just a noob

price drop again $150 shipped this time


----------



## mep916

Continue the price drops. I'll buy it eventually.


----------



## Dystopia

mep916 said:


> Continue the price drops. I'll buy it eventually.



 and re-sell it for profit on eBay lol.

Maybe your gonna have to do that yourself, noob.


----------



## just a noob

i've checked on ebay, there's only like 4 listings for said motherboard, and those are all buy it now, also-just for you mep, $149.99 shipped


----------



## just a noob

1k views and nobody has bought the stupid motherboard


----------



## bomberboysk

just a noob said:


> 1k views and nobody has bought the stupid motherboard



Sounds like the best route to take would be ebay, and start it off at $149.99 or so...


----------



## just a noob

the problem is though, that there is no demand for such a motherboard of ebay


----------



## just a noob

$135+shipping, at this rate you'll be able to buy a sound card to go with it


----------



## Dystopia

You really should try eBay, chances are you woun't sell it here without losing a lot of money. NObody can afford that mobo as of now!


----------



## just a noob

i'm already losing $65, and look on ebay, there's like 4 listings for this mobo, and they're all buy it now


----------



## bomberboysk

just a noob said:


> i'm already losing $65, and look on ebay, there's like 4 listings for this mobo, and they're all buy it now



Its worth a shot tho, right? Just set a reserve at $140 or so.


----------



## just a noob

argh all that is standing between me and two wc'd psu's now is this stupid motherboard, i have somebody else interested on xs, but he wants me to ship first, so i doubt i'll go that way, unless he does eventually pay first


----------



## just a noob

bump...


----------



## just a noob

125+shipping...


----------



## bcoffee20

great deal! if only i had the freakin money. maybe some of the people makin new builds will buy it if they're smart.


----------



## just a noob

bump...


----------



## funkysnair

i am interested in the mobo!

is there a water block for the chipset with it? it is a socket 775 with ddr2 ram?

i have the asus ramapge fomula and im interested in your mobo as it would be like a straight swap but with the capabilitys of liquid cooling!

i will be able to buy on thursday!

can you give me a price in £'s to get it to my door step?

my post code NE426NB, i have bought off mep916 and kornowski so nothing funny here

pm me for quicker response

thanx
ken


----------



## just a noob

there is a chipset block for it, but i don't actually have one, here is a link and, it is ddr2 with lga 775 socket, the price would be around 115£ including shipping, but just so you know there is no sound card included with this. also, you would be second in line for purchasing this, i need to see if a buyer on another forum is going to back out first


----------



## funkysnair

just a noob said:


> there is a chipset block for it, but i don't actually have one, here is a link and, it is ddr2 with lga 775 socket, the price would be around 115£ including shipping, but just so you know there is no sound card included with this. also, you would be second in line for purchasing this, i need to see if a buyer on another forum is going to back out first



ah crap sorry dude i didnt realise it didnt have the sound card, if i was to take the sound card from my asus rampage and sold it on i would loose money!

let me thin about it dude, let me know the outcome of your other friend!

thanx
ken


----------



## just a noob

i think i'm going to keep the motherboard for right now atleast, if anybody is still interested, its back up to 185 shipped


----------



## Nightrain

Might want to change your first post then, as it's still listed as $150. 

Take it as a bump.


----------

